
Javascript anonymous functions – Helephant.com - juvenn
http://helephant.com/2008/08/javascript-anonymous-functions/
======
juvenn
The author has a great series on How JavaScript Objects Work:

<http://helephant.com/2008/08/how-javascript-objects-work/>

